# what products are you planning to try in 2010?



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as above guys, anything caught your eye to try out in the new year?
personally, ive got a pile of new products waiting to try (bl00dy weather stopping me from having a play), namely chemical guys clay, orange clay, espuma revoultion wheel cleaner, SP wheel cleaner, blackwow, zaino zcs, a few 'secret' products - i'll say no more for now on those  - think thats what ive got so far  forgot the meguiars #105 and #205 polishes too 

bits ive got coming/going to order:
FK #2685 pink wax
poorboys natural look dressing
a few more espuma products - namely glass cleaner and tar/glue remover 

over to you
kev :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Kev,


I quite fancy giving some of the sealer wax that [email protected] has for sale to try over the top of addiction


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Collinite 476s and 915
Swissvax Onyx 
DJ Red Mist 
DJ SP


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wedgie said:


> Kev,
> 
> I quite fancy giving some of the sealer wax that [email protected] has for sale to try over the top of addiction


sounds good, is it on Mark's site yet?


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Probably Mothers Wax - Reflections Advanced Tire Care
Maybe Monello - Mezzo (private label compound like Menz) or Poorboy's World SSR2
I really want to have a DI resin filter (who stocks these in the UK?)

Almost forgot Duragloss #901


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

At the moment only the 3m shampoo and also their vinyl spray which I thought was worth a go.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Gonna try some Zymol Carbon and possible concourse , been wanting to do it for ages so I can't wait


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I would like to get a DA and all the polishes that would be needed for swirl removel and a good finish, a new shampoo, a Dr Colour chip road rash kit and a good sealant for the wheels. Thats all I can think of now but I'm sure there'll be more


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> I would like to get a DA and all the polishes that would be needed for swirl removel and a good finish, a new shampoo, a Dr Colour chip road rash kit and a good sealant for the wheels. Thats all I can think of now but *I'm sure there'll be more *


theres _always_ more :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Instead of SV Onyx on it's own i'm gonna get the Onyx Starter kit..

Cleaner Fluid 250ml
Cleaner Fluid Pad
Onyx Wax
Wax Applicator Pad
Micro Polish Cloth
60 Page Swissvax Handbook
Small Storage Bag

£80! Not bad!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ flash whatname :lol:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Probably quite a lot from Valentines, given the very generous email I've just received from Patrick :thumb: I Will be taking advantage :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> ^^^^ flash whatname :lol:


£80 is a lot of money but for what you're getting it's not bad!


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Everything and anything to do with machine polishing. Can't bloomin' wait for swirl free paint!

Wish me luck! :buffer:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Zaino.

Just the name makes my wallet run away.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Zaino.
> 
> Just the name makes my wallet run away.


I must get round to trying the z2 and zfx i have, i think i'll try it out on the mrs car :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> £80 is a lot of money but for what you're getting it's not bad!


thats true


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

For me its going to be the Zaino range next year i am dying to try this out. all ready tried a few so cant waite to get started. oh and swissvax bos next months i have each product lind up


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> theres _always_ more :lol:


The sad and very expensive truth


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

DAS6
Zymol Leather cleaner/conditioner


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> *DAS6*
> Zymol Leather cleaner/conditioner


get saving Ollie


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Megs #16 wax.
Megs #105 and #205 polish.
Chemical guy's new shampoo Glossworkz.

I'm also very tempted by Dodo's new Purple Haze!:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> as above guys, anything caught your eye to try out in the new year?
> personally, ive got a pile of new products waiting to try (bl00dy weather stopping me from having a play), namely chemical guys clay, orange clay, espuma revoultion wheel cleaner, SP wheel cleaner, blackwow, zaino zcs, a few 'secret' products - i'll say no more for now on those  - think thats what ive got so far  forgot the meguiars #105 and #205 polishes too
> 
> bits ive got coming/going to order:
> ...


is this the one u mean bud?

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/poorboys-natural-look-dressing-16oz.php?manufacturers_id=16


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

scooby73 said:


> I'm also very tempted by Dodo's new Purple Haze!:thumb:


Thats just reminded me, purple haze pro is also on the list


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tom_k said:


> is this the one u mean bud?
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/poorboys-natural-look-dressing-16oz.php?manufacturers_id=16


thats the one


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Lovely bubblegum smell, good stuff on my dash.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Lovely bubblegum smell, good stuff on my dash.


i'll end up sniffing it rather than use it then


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> thats the one


i will sort u a free sample enough to do a complete car  i have 1 us gallon and 2 32oz off the stuff :doubleshodont ask :lol: i will get it out after christmas bud just need to sort somethink to put it in.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tom_k said:


> i will sort u a free sample enough to do a complete car  i have 1 us gallon and 2 32oz off the stuff :doubleshodont ask :lol: i will get it out after christmas bud just need to sort somethink to put it in.


many thanks tom, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> many thanks tom, much appreciated :thumb:


its ok bud saves u spending the money befour going for the big buy, but trust me u will love the stuff and end up sniffing the pot


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be using all the products i have bought this year  and hopefully doing lots more machine polishing


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> get saving Ollie


:lol:

Yep, i am :lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

I've now got about 95% of the ZAINO collection, so I'm going to do everything in one big detail.....

but first I'm going to try my newly bought EZ wheel brush and Bilberry wheel cleaner.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

^

Looks like a litre of bilberry to add to my list also. :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The rest of the migliore range, some more swissvax, gonna try zaino out, as much FK I can and maybe some zymol. So if I end up on the streets, at least my car will be clean


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

look like ive got everyone spending their xmas money before they even get it :lol:
bilberry is a good wheel cleaner, although ive got two new ones to try yet


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I forgot tardis and smart wheels from autosmart aswell.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> look like ive got everyone spending their xmas money before they even get it :lol:
> bilberry is a good wheel cleaner, although ive got two new ones to try yet


Yeah, I'll send my girlfriend your way to explain why I can't move out with her!

And I've just taken delivery of very cherry today, might try that espuma stuff out... and what wax are you going for? I remember you were looking for something a bit special?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah, I'll send my girlfriend your way to explain why I can't move out with her!
> 
> And I've just taken delivery of very cherry today, might try that espuma stuff out... and what wax are you going for? I remember you were looking for something a bit special?


thats your problem  :lol: ive got a tub of FK #2685 pink wax on the way and a sample pot of victoria mayhem to try out yet. that and my new tub of autobrite addiction wax will do for now me thinks.. still thinking of zymol carbon though...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> thats your problem  :lol: ive got a tub of FK #2685 pink wax on the way and a sample pot of victoria mayhem to try out yet. that and my new tub of autobrite addiction wax will do for now me thinks.. still thinking of zymol carbon though...


I decided to go for the Migliore Primo myself after your post promted me, haven't tried it yet though!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I decided to go for the Migliore Primo myself after your post promted me, haven't tried it yet though!


rubbish weather up your neck of the woods too?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i am gonna seal my wheels so ill see how that goes lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

kev what sealant/wax you gonna use :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> kev what sealant/wax you gonna use :thumb:


on what chap?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

where can i get hyper wash and poorboys wheel sealant, cyc dont do both 

edit: they do, oops


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> where can i get hyper wash and poorboys wheel sealant, cyc dont do both


did'nt look very hard did you 
here and here


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Kev also takes commision for tim apparantly!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Kev also takes commision for tim apparantly!


i wish! :lol:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> did'nt look very hard did you
> here and here


lol one beer and im away with it haha, chemical guys or poorboys,hmm


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> where can i get hyper wash and poorboys wheel sealant, cyc dont do both


Yes they do. 

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/poorboys-wheel-sealant/prod_9.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/meguiars-hyper-wash/prod_326.html

Edit: too late lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> lol one beer and im away with it haha, chemical guys or poorboys,hmm


lol, you mean orange or strawberry


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> on what chap?


was speaking to kev #2 as in KSM,  apologies


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> was speaking to kev #2 as in KSM,  apologies


ah, no worries  (i'm NOT having my username changed again) :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

possibly something else added to my list:

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/migliore-luxury-kit-1-1505-p.asp


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ksm, should get fk1000p, just as good on wheels if not better than poorboys wheel sealant and can be used on bodywork


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> possibly something else added to my list:
> 
> http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/migliore-luxury-kit-1-1505-p.asp


Do it... I've got the wheel sealant so far. Gonna get the trim stuff and detailer later (when I have money again! :lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Do it... I've got the wheel sealant so far. Gonna get the trim stuff and detailer later (when I have money again! :lol


its on the short list for when ive sold the fiesta


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

So looks like a tin of colly 915 is settled


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

have a nice xmas guys!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^yep, happy christmas chaps


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

Collinite 476
Zaino Z8
and probably a pressure washer of some description.

I am also considering purchasing some Rubbish Boy's Original.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

kev is a detailing hore oj bud making every one spend there money


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Probably will try out some Zaino stuff :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tom_k said:


> kev is a detailing hore oj bud making every one spend there money


yep :lol:


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

More Chemical Guys stuff.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Im going to try everything you have Kev:lol::thumb::thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Festool setup and werkstat system.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> Im going to try everything you have Kev:lol::thumb::thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Festool setup and werkstat system.


just seen your pics of the festool kit Marc :argie: :doublesho


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think ts going to be either 3m polishes or #105/205


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh and Zaino/werkstat stuff too. No more waxes that's for sure!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

My new DA  My arms/hands will thank me lol, And some Poorboys SSR stuff


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> Oh and Zaino/werkstat stuff too. No more waxes that's for sure!


famous last words :lol:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I've just read the G101 thread, sounds like I need to be trying some in the New Year!


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

I am going to treat myself to best of show when my December wage comes in on the 30th :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

graeme_t said:


> I've just read the G101 thread, sounds like I need to be trying some in the New Year!


I've got espuma g202 on my list - twice as strong as g101 I've heard so only need half the amount


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Some Dodo waxes
Some SV waxes
More microfiber cloths (I can't stop trying new ones!)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Instead of SV Onyx on it's own i'm gonna get the Onyx Starter kit..
> 
> Cleaner Fluid 250ml
> Cleaner Fluid Pad
> ...


It's 50ml of Onyx though, so not the best value!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've pretty much given up on waxes now, so I intend to try all of the sealants I haven't already:

- Duragloss
- Nanolex
- Ultima PGP

I'll get some more Zaino too (bought it all when Tim started stocking it last year) and whatever Dom brings out sealant wise.

Waxes, particularly in this weather (and I don't mean 'hybrids') have no appeal for me.

Sealants are the future... if a little soulless


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

what im going to try all the stuff ive bought over last couple of weeks if this snow ever goes


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh and that XtraVue things too which Elite sells


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

well for me i have bought the following and im going to try.

chemical guys E-zyme
valentines concours


i plan on getting:

makita or milwaukee rotary
nanolex paint and glass kit
some duragloss stuff


no more waxes!!!!!!!!



( well maybe a few)


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably a pressure washer and foam lance for me. More Finish Kare stuff. Less wax.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Probably a pressure washer and foam lance for me. More Finish Kare stuff. Less wax.


go for a nilfisk


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> famous last words :lol:


Lol! You know me too well....


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I want to try and get a Porter Cable or a Megs G110
Also want to try Megs 105 and 205


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

got about 3-4 Dodo products and for the money been very impressed so goi to ry a few more and treat myself to the wookie


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well I had my Dodo Buff Daddy delivered last week so I'll be trying that out.

Just purchased some Dodo Banana Armour as well so going to give that a whirl.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> Lol! You know me too well....


:thumb: :lol:


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

I have several waxes in my collection that I have not yet tried. After my major spring detail, I intend to seal my S2K with Blackfire Wet Diamond and then top with the BF Midnight Sun (the fire & ice combo). I intend to try CG 50/50, P21S 100%, and Lusso Oro during the spring and summer. And for reasons that beyond my comprehension I find myself wanting to buy a tub of Victoria Concours Red, even though I have enough waxes to last me fifty lifetimes. It's a sickness!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

SV Onyx
SV Cleaner Fluid
FK1000p
Duragloss 901
Makita 9227CB
Wolfgang Total Swirl Remover 3.0


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Really want to try Limeprime Lite. I just have so much stuff now it seems hard to justify until something else runs out.


----------

